# How do I change AUGER belt on J.D. 1032?



## micah68kj

I don't have a manual for this blower. How do I change the AUGER belt? It doesn't appear too be easy. But, it's bad and I want to change it before I sell it. The front doesn't seem to be able to separate and there doesn't look to be any room between the lower pulleys.


----------



## Geno

you should be able to separate the auger from tractor. Those two 5/8" headed bolts (one on each side closest to auger. take them out and tilt handles back- should do that. I always prop mine back (make sure secure) at a angle then lift the auger up and forward at rear of auger. Slip the belt off motor pulley first.


----------



## micah68kj

[QUOTE=Geno;260330]you should be able to separate the auger from tractor. Those two 5/8" headed bolts (one on each side closest to auger. take them out and tilt handles back- should do that. I always prop mine back (make sure secure) at a angle then lift the auger up and forward at rear of auger. Slip the belt off motor pulley first.[/QUOTE]

Well, boy if that wasn't a piece of cake. After you posted, Geno, I finally found a download that warned about damaging that brake arm if ya fail to lift it out of the way. It took me about 20 minutes to change the belt.You're the man!
*NOW* I decided to change to drive disc and now I'm not able to pull it backwards when engine is *not* running. I adjusted it a little because it wanted to go forward w/o having to engage the actuator to drive the tractor. I can pull it backward when the engine is running but not with the engine stopped.


----------



## Shryp

Is the new disc too tight?


----------



## micah68kj

Shryp said:


> Is the new disc too tight?


?? How do I adjust it? I adjusted the actuator rod. Is there another adjustment?
*Never mind. I just took the rod completely off and got it figured out.*


----------



## Shryp

The Ariens have a nut on the back where the control rod goes into the chassis. I have no idea how the JD is set up.


----------



## micah68kj

Shryp said:


> The Ariens have a nut on the back where the control rod goes into the chassis. I have no idea how the JD is set up.


Thanks, SHRYP. I took the clutch control rod off of the handlebar and it freed right up. PO must have turned it only one way and the turnbuckle was not allowing it to adjust. I simply centered the turnbuckle and it adjusted just fine. Turnbuckle on one end was screwed all the way in, not allowing for any adjustment. *I'm happy!*


----------



## jtclays

Joe, Check your PM's.


----------

